# Something is really throttling my bandwidth..Please help?



## Wriggle (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello everyone.I am not sure where to put this, so I am sorry if its not in the right section...

Anyhow,over the past month, something or someone has been throttling all my bandwidth. Like getting through 21 GB a week, when I have been the only person using it, and know it wasnt I. I have run AV (Avast),Spybot,TDSKiller,Hijack This, and my computer is clean..

I am really really confused. Its a Phillips wireless router and its protected so it cannot be a neighbour.I ran ARP -A on CMD and it came up with a lot of random MAC addresses. I now really dont understand.

Any ideas would be massively appreciated as this is getting expensive!!

I look forward to your response

Andy


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not following your post.

You mention 21 GB a week and its expensive. I take it you have download limits with your ISP?

When you say the router is protected you are saying wirelessly right? What level of encryption are you using? Wep/wpa/wpa2?

Have you logged into the router looked at connected devices?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Certainly there is another device on the network? Check the router log.

Have you changed the wireless security? Make sure to use WPA2 as WEP is easily crack. Make sure the password is strong using upper and lower case + number and that it's 8 character or more.


----------



## Wriggle (Apr 10, 2009)

Its wirelessly protected with WPA 2..I dont have a neighbour that is near enough to hack anyhow (I am pretty rural). I've checked the settings on the router and everything looks ok..I've turned off DMZ,not that I broadcast from here or game at all..The only connected device is my own..I am utterly confused


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Check your router for any logging capability you can enable to see what might be causing this.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you turn off your pc when not using it?

Do you have download limits? Some routers have a QoS tab that allows you to monitor/send a message if getting near your ISP limit. Might want to check your router for that as well as getting it to log usage.

Have you updated your antivirus and antimalware checkers and run them?
Have you looked for keyboard loggers and root kits?


----------

